# 24in, 135mm, Disc Frames = whats out there?



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

kind of curious as to what the options are if im missing some - so what frames are there there that take a rear disc brake therefore have a 135mm rear spacing and actually designed for 24in wheels?

sold in US:
blk market contraband
superco satellite
dobermann pinscher 24

very little available in the US...disappointing 

not sold in US:
ns suburban 24
mutant bikes xray
dartmoor ghetto
dartmoor two4player...its aluminum 7005 @ 4.14 lbs!
samoon flower24

not sure if sold in US (cant log into QBP to check stock but im guessing...not):
dmr 898
dmr transition 
dmr rhythm 

add on if im missing any frames


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

NS Capital 2.1 (24" specific) is distributed in USA. It's not 135/disc though.

https://www.bti-usa.com/public/category/BK/FRFR/NS/NS1431?page=1#NS1431










_BTI part #: NS-1431 
vendor part #: NS1431 
bottom bracket: Spanish 
size: 11.8" 
seat angle: 75 deg 
front derail: n/a 
chainstay: 14.35" 
top tube: 21.5" (actual) 
seatpost: 27.2mm 
headset: 1-1/8" Integrated 
color: black 
head angle: 72.5 deg

•The 2.1 takes the Capital-2 to a new level in 24" street design with 110mm rear axle spacing, a super low integrated pivotal saddle mount, modified seatstays and a removeable U-brake mount
•Based on the lightweight, premium Majesty 4130 CrMo butted steel frame with special offset butted downtube and no external gussets
•Tested by NS and found to be their strongest frame ever due to a unique post welding heat treament process
•Actual top tube 21.5", effective top tube 22.5"
•Peg compatible horizontal dropouts, geometry allows double pegging on a 430mm axle-to-crown fork
•For use with 80-120mm travel forks, 24" wheels, Spanish BB, integrated headset. 4.8 lbs _


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

SUPERCO!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

superco makes some amazing bikes. very dialed.

If you really really want a NS suburban 24 then just click here

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32946

Its even on sale and it qualifies for free shipping!! can't beat that deal


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Azonic Steelheads are set up to work with 24 and 26


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

climbingbubba said:


> . . . .
> 
> If you really really want a NS suburban 24 then just click here
> 
> ...


if you're in the UK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

cmc4130 said:


> if you're in the UK !!!!!!!!!


Nope, thats not correct

If you spend over a certain amount at CRC its free shipping to the US. depending on the exchange rate its usually about $250 bucks. I got free shipping on my NS capital when i bought it and i have ordered a couple other things over the last year.

If you don't beleive me then click to buy one of the 24" suburbans and see what it says for shipping (it will say free but you can check for yourself)


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

i wish one of two things: 

1. that the tonic fallguy had a 135mm rear end
2. that the superco satellite didnt have a freaking stupid 9in seat tube that make the bike look horrible imo

i really like both those frame but i want a rear disc brake and i just hate the way the tiny superco seat tube looks


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Contact both companies, maybe they'll build you one the way you want....
I had my 24" 135mm frame custom built by a guy that does frames on the side. I can put you in contact if you want.


----------



## Crankenator (Mar 27, 2007)

+1 for Chain Reaction shipping to the US. Great company, huge selection of parts and frames. I didn't want to wait for NS to be available in the US last year, so I ordered my frame from Chain Reaction along with some other things. Qualified for free shipping which I didn't expect them to do internationally, but they did and it arrived fast. Amazing. Considering the unfavorable exchange rate lately, you might still come out ahead buying through your local shop even after sales tax, if one of the distributors has what you want.


----------



## Dobmaster (Dec 13, 2005)

If you need more info on Dobermann, send me a email [email protected]

24'' Pinscher's are 525$ CAD custom color, and shipping included. (+/- 500$USD)

We are located a litle bit less then 3h from Syracuse... 
If you feel like a small road trip to Canada, You are welcome for a visit of the shop!
I drive often true Syracuse, i could make a quick stop to show you the bikes...or for a special delivery.

Cheers!

Alain
Dobermann Bikes


----------



## neabailey (Apr 4, 2008)

Treefort bikes is US based and sells NS bikes.

http://www.treefortbikes.com/#navbar=sea___ns___0


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

i know the last post is old, but does anyone by any chance know the geo of the 24" version of the dmr 898? i cant find anything on it.


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

Any info on the Brooklyn Park? Saved the pic awhile back but never kept track of the availability.


----------



## pade (May 20, 2007)

i have heard nothing about that, but i sure as hell want to know more.


----------

